
Why are student-union officials censoring criticism of Islamic State? - danielam
http://blogs.new.spectator.co.uk/2015/11/why-are-student-union-officials-censoring-criticism-of-islamic-state/
======
CM30
Wait, what?

There are really people deluded enough to defend IS? Yeah, some controversial
groups you might have a small amout of sympathy for, but we're talking
murderous psychopaths that execute anyone they disagree with.

Aren't these the exact kind of individuals that most students and colleges
should despise the most?

Honestly, this thing makes me despair for the future of humanity.

~~~
ris
"Honestly, this thing makes me despair for the future of humanity."

That's because you haven't read the article.

This is from The Spectator, which is known as a rather swivel-eyed-right-wing
magazine at the best of times in the UK.

What this is _actually_ about is a student union not wanting to give a
platform to a guy who went to fight with the Kurds against IS. Whether you
agree with his actions or not, the reality is that people doing this are in a
legal grey area (in the UK at least), and I can't really fault a university
(or at least its student union) wanting to encourage members of its student
body to go and get killed in a conflict they quite possibly don't fully
understand. They might feel a teensy bit responsible if they did.

Dumbest Spectator article in a while, which is saying a lot.

~~~
ris
Downvotes but no rebuttal?

------
anigbrowl
Interesting question, but (like a lot of political articles) perhaps a bit too
general in scope for HN.

